# Why Is School the Way It Is?



## Extollager (Dec 21, 2018)

This thread invites discussion of why schools fail children (in both senses of the word _fail_) -- or even why they do good to children.

For example, the writings and speeches of John Taylor Gatto could be discussed here.

The Underground History of American Education - Wikipedia

Dumbing Us Down - Wikipedia

Writings by Neil Postman could be considered:

Neil Postman - Wikipedia

There's Ivan Illich:

Ivan Illich - Wikipedia

There's John Holt (and "unschooling"):

John Holt (educator) - Wikipedia

And David Guterson (who has written for Harper's magazine on these matters):

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0156300001/?tag=id2100-20

Callahan's book is a classic, I suppose:

Education and the Cult of Efficiency

Diane Ravitch (_Left Back_) is often cited:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0743203267/?tag=id2100-20

Richard Louv wrote _Last Child in the Wood_s:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/156512605X/?tag=id2100-20


----------

